# Can I have your PIN number?



## Lancel0t

Hi to all, I'm a newbie on this forum but I find this forum very helpful especially to persons like me who don't know Spanish very well. It would be a great help for us.

I'm just wondering which is the correct translation for this phrase: Can I have your pin number?

¿Puedo tener su número de pin?
¿Puedo tener su número pin?

Or is there any translation better than this? THanks in advance.


----------



## esance

Hi, Lancel0t,

La traducción literal sería la que tú has hecho pero para pedir el número pin es mejor decir:

¿Me puedes o podrías dar tu número (de) pin? Any suggestions??


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks for the reply, esance, if I use the translation that I have made a while ago, what would be the possible reaction of the Spanish speaking person who could hear that? Because I usually used direct translations when speaking to Spanish customers that we have. Thanks.


----------



## lauranazario

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> can i have your pin number
> 
> - puedo tener su numero de pin
> - puedo tener su numero pin



Por acá decimos... _¿puede darme su número secreto?_ 
Se sobreentiende que se trata del código utilizado con una tarjeta de débito.


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks for the information, lauranazario, how about if you would say "Por favor, deme su pin" or "Por favor, deme su número de pin" would it be better or do I sound funny to a Spanish listener?


----------



## ines

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Por acá decimos... _¿puede darme su número secreto?_
> Se sobreentiende que se trata del código utilizado con una tarjeta de débito.



En Argentina decimos también "clave personal".


----------



## calzetin

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info lauranazario, how about if you would say "por favor deme su pin" or "por favor deme su numero de pin" would it be better or do i sound funny to a spanish listener?



You will never sound funny to a Spanish listener that realizes that you are a foreigner. If you are working for a service like a call centre the usual way to say is:

¿Podría *proporcionarme * su... pin / clave secreta / número de usuario...?


----------



## 12johnny

Si you fuera un empleado y tuviera que pedir eso, diría: "Por favor, ¿puede marcar su número secreto?" o "Por favor, ¿puede marcar su número de PIN"?

Ya que no creo que TÚ quieras saber su número secreto (lo normal es que solo lo sepa el dueño de la tarjeta) sino solo quieres que lo marque en el teclado, ¿no?


----------



## Lancel0t

thanks for the info guys, i am working at a call center and we do use these verbiages:

Por favor deme su numero de pin
- please give me your pin number

su tarjeta tiene balance 5 dolares
- your card has a balance of  5 dollars

su llamada duro por 3 minutos
- your call lasted for 3 minutes

su tarjeta tiene balance zero / tiene nada
- your card doesn't have any balance 

are these verbiages correct? if not kindly give me a better translations for these words. thanks.


----------



## 12johnny

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> thanks for the info guys, i am working at a call center and we do use these verbiages:
> 
> Por favor deme su numero de pin
> - please give me your pin number
> 
> su tarjeta tiene UN SALDO DE 5 dolares
> - your card has a balance of  5 dollars
> 
> su llamada duro (-) 3 minutos
> - your call lasted for 3 minutes
> 
> su tarjeta NO TIENE CRÉDITO/NO TIENE SALDO
> - your card doesn't have any balance
> 
> are these verbiages correct? if not kindly give me a better translations for these words. thanks.



 Espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## garryknight

Just thought I'd point out that PIN means 'Personal Identification Number' so 'PIN number' would mean 'Personal Identification Number number'. It's a commonly-used redundancy, I know.

 Of course, I'd never tell anyone my personal PIN number...


----------



## Chulapa

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> hi to all, im a newbie on this forum but i find this forum very helpful especially to persons like me who don't know spanish very well. It would be a great help for us.
> 
> Im just wondering which is the correct translation for this phrase:
> 
> can i have your pin number
> 
> - puedo tener su numero de pin
> - puedo tener su numero pin
> 
> or is there any translation better than this? THanks in advance



En España usamos en general la palabra PIN para referirnos al código que se mete en el teléfono móvil para que comience a funcionar. Si te refieres a algún otro medio que no sea el teléfono, mejor decir "número secreto".

Como algún otro ha dicho en este foro, si se quiere pedir el PIN a alguien, mejor decir, ¿me   (puede dar)//(puede decir)//(facilita)   su número Pin, por favor? si trabajas en un call center mejor decir "facilita", suena más formal.

Es más, creo que si se trata del PIN del teléfono, no vendría mal aclarar: ¿me facilita su número PIN _del teléfono_, por favor? Porque si te hablan de "PIN" así de repente puede que no caigas en a qué se refiere, sobre todo la gente mayor, así que mejor añadir "del teléfono".


----------



## lercarafridi

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> thanks for the info guys, i am working at a call center and we do use these verbiages:
> 
> Por favor deme su numero de pin
> - please give me your pin number
> 
> su tarjeta tiene balance 5 dolares
> - your card has a balance of  5 dollars
> 
> su llamada duro por 3 minutos
> - your call lasted for 3 minutes
> 
> su tarjeta tiene balance zero / tiene nada
> - your card doesn't have any balance
> 
> are these verbiages correct? if not kindly give me a better translations for these words. thanks.




Some of the translations you provided do creak in a Spanish-born ear. What about the next?

Por favor deme su numero de pin
- please give me your pin number

su tarjeta tiene balance 5 dolares; *le quedan 5 dólares en la tarjeta*
- your card has a balance of  5 dollars

su llamada duro por 3 minutos, *su llamada duró 3 minutos o habló usted 3 minutos.*- your call lasted for 3 minutes

su tarjeta tiene balance zero / tiene nada, *no le queda nada en la tarjeta.*
- your card doesn't have any balance


----------



## calzetin

ines said:
			
		

> Disculpame Calzetín que te corrija, pero la frase sería:
> ¿Podría *proporcionarme* su... pin / clave secret_*a*_ / número de usuario...?




Gracias Ines... y yo había dicho "proporicionarme"... qué significará el verbo "proporicionar"?

yo proporicioneo
tú proporicioneas
él proporicionea
nosotros proporicionamos
...

Propoporicionar. (v/t) Dícese del acto de causar la proporicionación del objeto sujeto a la acción proporicionante.

...espero que nadie intente aprender castellano conmigo


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Tambien se usa, por lo menos en Perú:
Por favor me puedes dar tu código?
Por otra parte efectivamente como 12Johnny, generalmente donde te piden esto es en los bancos y te dicen DIGITE SU CODIGO.
Saludos, Mirtha


----------



## calzetin

Mirtha Robledo said:
			
		

> DIGITE SU CODIGO.



Y yo que estaba con el verbo "proporicionar"...

El verbo digitar existe también?  qué cosas!!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Bueno, te digo que en el Perú si.  Es más existe el empleo DIGITADOR/A que son las personas que DIGITAN (Digitar: incorporar datos en la computadora utilizando el teclado).  Un digitador es una persona diestra en el uso del teclado.
Saludos, Mirtha


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks for all the info that you have given me guys. I really appreciate it and also to inform you the PIN number that i am refering is the PIN number of a certain phone card that we used so that we could check the information regarding the card so that we could help them troubleshoot it. And with this phone card our usual customers are mexicans that are living in the U.S. and sometimes we do have customers that are from spain, argentina, honduras, equador. and i've noticed that with these countries they are very particular with grammar. So basically what is the main difference between mexican spanish and the spanish of other countries


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Aca en mi oficina hay un mexicano y me dice que ellos usan 
NUMERO SECRETO.
aDIOS, Mirtha


----------



## jfpaladi

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> hi to all, im a newbie on this forum but i find this forum very helpful especially to persons like me who don't know spanish very well. It would be a great help for us.
> 
> Im just wondering which is the correct translation for this phrase:
> 
> can i have your pin number
> 
> - puedo tener su numero de pin
> - puedo tener su numero pin
> 
> or is there any translation better than this? THanks in advance



Just wondering here...

Are you translating or developing software in spanish ?

I might be wrong, but usually in spanish we are not accustomed to software that "talk" back.  Computer screens should be impersonal:

"Digite su PIN" (type your PIN number)  rather than "Puedo tener su número pin ?".


----------



## Pablete

Excuse me, Lancelot. What does it mean verbiages?


----------



## Lancel0t

Just wondering here...

Are you translating or developing software in spanish ?

jfpaladi  -> thanks for the info but i'm not developing a software, i want to know the correct translation for those verbiages that we are using in this call center that i'm working with and the Pin number that i am referring on this thread is the PIN on the prepaid card that our customer is using when they are making the call, we need those pin so that we could check what are the problems and information on their card.


----------



## Lancel0t

Excuse me, Lancelot. What does it mean verbiages? 

_Pablete_, a profusion of words usually of little or obscure content <such a tangled maze of evasive verbiage as a typical party platform (this is according to meriam webster dictionary). To make that simple, verbiages are group of words that we usually used here in the call center. It is simply like a script that we usually say to respond to the different needs of our customers and also to ask information from them.


----------



## Lancel0t

Originally Posted by ines
Disculpame Calzetín que te corrija, pero la frase sería:
¿Podría proporcionarme su... pin / clave secreta / número de usuario...? 




Gracias Ines... y yo había dicho "proporicionarme"... qué significará el verbo "proporicionar"?

yo proporicioneo
tú proporicioneas
él proporicionea
nosotros proporicionamos
...

Propoporicionar. (v/t) Dícese del acto de causar la proporicionación del objeto sujeto a la acción proporicionante.

...espero que nadie intente aprender castellano conmigo 


calzetin, im quite confused by the word that you used in this reply, is that really  "proporicionar"  or  "proporcionar" because i can't find the english meaning of "proporicionar". Thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> thanks for the info guys, i am working at a call center and we do use these verbiages:
> 
> Por favor deme su numero de pin
> - please give me your pin number
> 
> su tarjeta tiene balance 5 dolares
> - your card has a balance of  5 dollars
> 
> su llamada duro por 3 minutos
> - your call lasted for 3 minutes
> 
> su tarjeta tiene balance zero / tiene nada
> - your card doesn't have any balance
> 
> are these verbiages correct? if not kindly give me a better translations for these words. thanks.



Hola Lancel0t:

You are speaking idiomatic English, including a grave mistake made constantly by most Americans.  Once you look up 'verbiage' in a dictionary it will become clear to you that you should find another word to say, 'language, phrases, etc.'  You have a better choice.  Please try "wording" if, in fact, that is what you mean to convey.

Best regards,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Lancel0t

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Lancel0t:
> 
> You are speaking idiomatic English, including a grave mistake made constantly by most Americans.  Once you look up 'verbiage' in a dictionary it will become clear to you that you should find another word to say, 'language, phrases, etc.'  You have a better choice.  Please try "wording" if, in fact, that is what you mean to convey.



Thanks for that information cuchufléte i really appreciate it, guys any corrections or comments are always welcome.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Thanks for that information cuchufléte i really appreciate it, guys any corrections or comments are always welcome.



Lancel0t, Same here.  I learn from my own mistakes when others are kind enough to point them out to me.  Now, for the benefit of those who learn English by listening to Americans abuse it,  "Verbiage" means unneccesary, often meaningless language.  Too many people use it, thinking it means
wording, scripts [some of these *can* be fairly inane!] or text.

Best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## esance

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by ines
> Disculpame Calzetín que te corrija, pero la frase sería:
> ¿Podría proporcionarme su... pin / clave secreta / número de usuario...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias Ines... y yo había dicho "proporicionarme"... qué significará el verbo "proporicionar"?
> 
> yo proporicioneo
> tú proporicioneas
> él proporicionea
> nosotros proporicionamos
> ...
> 
> Propoporicionar. (v/t) Dícese del acto de causar la proporicionación del objeto sujeto a la acción proporicionante.
> 
> ...espero que nadie intente aprender castellano conmigo
> 
> 
> calzetin, im quite confused by the word that you used in this reply, is that really  "proporicionar"  or  "proporcionar" because i can't find the english meaning of "proporicionar". Thanks



Me atrevería a decir que "proporicionar" no existe, debe ser una bromita de calzetin. 

Es proporcionar:

1.-tr. Poner a disposición de uno lo que necesita o le conviene: disponer de ese dinero me proporciona mucha tranquilidad. 


2.-Causar, producir: aquello le proporcionó muchos disgustos. 


3.-Disponer y ordenar una cosa con la debida correspondencia entre sus partes: trata de proporcionar las dimensiones de la maqueta o no te quedará bien.


----------



## patriv

esance said:
			
		

> Me atrevería a decir que "proporicionar" no existe, debe ser una bromita de calzetin.
> 
> Es proporcionar:
> 
> 1.-tr. Poner a disposición de uno lo que necesita o le conviene: disponer de ese dinero me proporciona mucha tranquilidad.
> 
> 
> 2.-Causar, producir: aquello le proporcionó muchos disgustos.
> 
> 
> 3.-Disponer y ordenar una cosa con la debida correspondencia entre sus partes: trata de proporcionar las dimensiones de la maqueta o no te quedará bien.



Hola

símplemente quería ayudar a nuestro amigo con la manera de conjugar el verbo, que no parece tenerla clara.

Yo proporciono
Tú proporcionas
Él proporciona
Nosotros proporcionamos
Vosotros proporcionáis
Ellos proporcionan

Por otro lado, el pin de las tarjetas de prepago puede también llamarse número secreto o, símplemente, código. Por ejemplo, en vez de decir 

"Deme su pin" la frase podría ser "Facilíteme / proporcióneme el código que aparece en su tarjeta". 

Creo que de esa manera se hace menos "oscura" la frase.

Espero haber sido de ayuda. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

lLancelot como puedes ver has creado todo un brainstorming por tu nuevo verbo estrenado en este foro PROPORICIONAR.  
Pero es que es precisamente asi como aparecen las palabras nuevas.
Me ha parecido graciosísimo.
Saludos, Mirtha


----------



## zebedee

patriv said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> símplemente quería ayudar a nuestro amigo con la manera de conjugar el verbo, que no parece tenerla clara.



He was making a joke about his own typo. Creo que se llama cariñosamente _humor inglés_


----------



## smallwiedy

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> hi to all, im a newbie on this forum but i find this forum very helpful especially to persons like me who don't know spanish very well. It would be a great help for us.
> 
> Im just wondering which is the correct translation for this phrase:
> 
> can i have your pin number
> 
> - puedo tener su numero de pin
> - puedo tener su numero pin
> 
> or is there any translation better than this? THanks in advance



puedo tener su numero pin, is the better choice


----------



## Lancel0t

guys thanks for all the help and info you've given me. I do hope that you'll understand if all my answers and reply as of the moment are in english, because i don't think i do have the enough knowledge to reply in spanish with correct grammar as of the moment. please bear with me. Any comments and suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------

